# Water Damaged Ceramic Tile



## DoubleTrouble (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello, I had a flood int he kitchen - the water hose to the Dishwasher came off and I think it ran for about 10-15 minutes. I have ceramic tile in the kitchen and bathrooms and hardwood in bedrooms, LR and hallway. The water went through the walls to both bathrooms and went under the bath tubs. The gyproc is not wet as it was high enough off the floor, but some of the hardwood is buckling. My main concern is the kitchen and whether or not to tear out all the ceramic tile. This is a brand new house, I just moved in 6 weeks ago. My builder doesn't think I should take out the tile or anthing. He installed the tile and acts very confident that it will not be wet underneath. My Flood restoration contact, has done a meter reading for moisture and I am not sure how accurate it is as he has stated that tile can sometimes be hard to get an accurate reading. I feel confident that my builder did a very good job installing the tile, as my house was finished absolutely perfect. I'm just not sure wheter I should rip out the tile or not. This is a huge ordeal and I'm told my house will be out of commission for about 3-4 months. This is an insurance claim and they will tear it out, but is it necessary. Also about the hardwood, should the pieces be taken out that are damaged or just sanded down and restained. Can someone give me some advice, I am about to have a breakdown!!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If the tile is set over a cement backer board or one of the membranes it will be fine.

You did well,by getting a remediation outfit on the job---My guess is that your tile will be just fine.

---Mike---


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Assuming this is a wood structure...

As your home was being built the subfloor was exposed to weather for a time. Today's sub-floors will withstand some moisture exposure for a while, and they dry out fairly quick during construction. 

However, once the final floor covering is installed, in this case ceramic tile, it is important that the subfloor be dried as soon as possible. Since it is now sealed below the tile its drying ability is limited and in fact damage could occur over time. The adhesive used will also make a differance.

You should be circulating plenty of air both above and below the floor as well as using dehumidifiers.

Keep a vigil looking for cracking grout and tiles heaving. This could easily take six months depending on your climate zone and interior environmental conditions. It would not be unusual to lose the ceramic tile floor but it may not happen.

Be sure to document with your insurance company that you are taking a "wait-and-see" approach and a claim could still come down the road.

If the home is on a concrete slab, damage is unlikely but it depends on what type of adhesive was used.


----------



## DoubleTrouble (Jun 11, 2010)

*Damaged Ceramic Tile*

Thanks for the information. My restoration company has done nothing and it has been 2 days now. They are just bringing in fans now because I have requested it. Now I am told by my insurance company that my only option is to completely gut my kitchen and two bathrooms because it has been left too long. Whose fault is that? Not mine, I called the professionsals and they did nothing. I have been here for less than 2 months and now I have to move out for several months while half of my house is ripped out. The insurance adjuster told me today that they will have to cut my tubs in half to get them out of the bathroom. And how did he think he was going to get the new ones in?????? I'm having a breakdown, I just don't know how to deal with this. I have 3 children, a dog and a husband that works out of town and is home every few weeks for a couple of days. This is so overwhelming.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Put your chin up.--You will get through this. Is the insurance company choosing the contractor?

You were pleased with the original builder--is he an option?

The tub is not a problem---there are different kinds for new construction and remodeling.

The contractor will order the correct one for the situation.

You must have left a good impression on the adjuster---some times they can be difficult and cut corners.---Keep us informed---Mike---


----------

